# Was ist das für ein Stecker? Funktion?



## DrDave (17. August 2012)

*Was ist das für ein Stecker? Funktion?*

Hallo,

baue gerade an einem alten Siemens PC wo das Netzteil folgenden Stecker hat.
Welche Funktion hat dieser 8 Pin Stecker?
Dachte erst an einen alten AT Stecker aber dort sah ich nur 6Pin Stecker.
Da ich das Netzteil tauschen will und das neue dieses Stecker nicht besitzt wollte ich euch um Rat fragen.

Danke.

DrDave.


----------



## skyscraper (17. August 2012)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Stecker? Funktion?*

Könntest du vllt noch ein paar ander Fotos machen? Dann: Google-Suche anhand von Bildern!


----------



## DrDave (17. August 2012)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Stecker? Funktion?*



skyscraper schrieb:


> Könntest du vllt noch ein paar ander Fotos machen? Dann: Google-Suche anhand von Bildern!


 
Hier ist der ominöse Stecker mit 8-Pin flach (Laufwerksstecker deklariert).
Schlauer bin ich trotzdem nicht, der Stecker war auf dem Mainboard angesteckt.


----------



## skyscraper (17. August 2012)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Stecker? Funktion?*

Könntest du noch mehr Fotos machen?


----------



## DrDave (17. August 2012)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Stecker? Funktion?*

Von was?
Netzteil? Stecker(Rundum)? Mainboardanschluss?


----------



## Timsu (17. August 2012)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Stecker? Funktion?*

Ein Bild vom Stecker von vorne wäre hilfreich.


----------



## DrDave (17. August 2012)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Stecker? Funktion?*

Sollt ihr bekommen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (17. August 2012)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Stecker? Funktion?*

Wo war der Stecker denn eingesteckt?


----------



## Adi1 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Stecker? Funktion?*

Poste doch einmal das alte MB, vlt. kriegen wir dann raus um was es geht.


----------



## DrDave (17. August 2012)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Stecker? Funktion?*

Siemensboard: W26361-W113-X-03
Hier noch paar Bilder: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## docday (17. August 2012)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Stecker? Funktion?*

Ich glaube das Siemensboard W26361-W113-X-03 läuft unter *Fujitsu Siemens D2030A1 *und im Handbuch welches es hier Technical Support pages from Fujitsu gibt, steht das es ein Stecker zur Stromversorgungsüberwachung (Power Supply Control) ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (17. August 2012)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Stecker? Funktion?*


Könnte das nicht vlt ein Floppy-Stromstecker sein ^^??


----------



## Oberst Klink (17. August 2012)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Stecker? Funktion?*



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Könnte das nicht vlt ein Floppy-Stromstecker sein ^^??


  Ne, die sehn anderst aus. 

Ich würde aber auch sagen, dass dieser Stecker zum Monitoring des NTs genutzt wird.


----------



## DrDave (17. August 2012)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Stecker? Funktion?*



docday schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Siemensboard W26361-W113-X-03 läuft unter *Fujitsu Siemens D2030A1 *und im Handbuch welches es hier Technical Support pages from Fujitsu gibt, steht das es ein Stecker zur Stromversorgungsüberwachung (Power Supply Control) ist.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Dankeschön, dass klingt interessant.
Nun zur nächsten Frage, muss man das anschließen damit es läuft oder anders, kann ich es gefahrlos testen?


----------



## DOcean (17. August 2012)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Stecker? Funktion?*

es könnte sein das das Board wie verrückt piept und den Start verweigert, es könnte aber auch gar nix passieren, probieren tut auf jeden Fall nicht weh...

Funzt das NT noch oder wieso willst das tauschen? Wenn ja könnte man mal messen was da anliegen muss damit das Board sagt ""


----------



## docday (17. August 2012)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Stecker? Funktion?*

Floppy hat doch nur vier Kontakte.


----------



## DrDave (17. August 2012)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Stecker? Funktion?*



DOcean schrieb:


> es könnte sein das das Board wie verrückt piept und den Start verweigert, es könnte aber auch gar nix passieren, probieren tut auf jeden Fall nicht weh...
> 
> Funzt das NT noch oder wieso willst das tauschen? Wenn ja könnte man mal messen was da anliegen muss damit das Board sagt ""


 
Ja das Teil läuft noch. In den Rechner soll eine Graka rein und die würde das Netzteil gnadenlos in die Knie zwingen...
Dann werd ich das morgen mal testen ob es denn ohne funktioniert, muss sowieso noch die Festplatte für den Rechner vorbereiten.

E: Piepen sollte es schonmal nicht, da kein Speaker dran is


----------



## Oberst Klink (17. August 2012)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Stecker? Funktion?*



DrDave schrieb:


> Ja das Teil läuft noch. In den Rechner soll eine Graka rein und die würde das Netzteil gnadenlos in die Knie zwingen...
> Dann werd ich das morgen mal testen ob es denn ohne funktioniert, muss sowieso noch die Festplatte für den Rechner vorbereiten.
> 
> E: Piepen sollte es schonmal nicht, da kein Speaker dran is


 
Was für ne Karte ist dass denn?


----------



## DrDave (17. August 2012)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Stecker? Funktion?*

ne HD 4890 kommt rein, die vernichtet gut Strom


----------



## Oberst Klink (17. August 2012)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Stecker? Funktion?*

Na dann muss ein neues her. Aber 400 Watt würden reichen schätz Ich.


----------



## DerReini (21. August 2012)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Stecker? Funktion?*

hi, ich habe das gleiche Problem, will auch ein neues Netzteil einbauen und die haben keinen "Power supply Fan control" 8-Pin flach Siemens Stecker. ich suche einen Adapter für das neue Netzteil. Wenn der eingesteckt ist kann man unter Linux den Fan Speed über die Sensoren auslesen. ansonsten laufen die Lüfter auch ohne den Stecker, haben ja ihren eigenen.  man sieht sich mfg DR


----------



## Putschy (24. April 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Stecker? Funktion?*

Hallo zusammen,
ich hätte da auch mal ne Frage zu dem Board: Wo muss welcher Ststusjumper (On-SW; Reser-SW; HDD-LDD....) hin?
Und läuft das Board auch ohne den 8-Pin Simensstecker??


----------



## DrDave (24. April 2013)

*AW: Was ist das für ein Stecker? Funktion?*

Ich hab den Rechner nie zu Ende gebaut, steht jetzt in Einzelteilen in der Ecke.


----------

